# New A3 at MotorExpo



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Popped along to Canary Wharf this evening to take a look at the new A3.

I was very impressed at first glance. It was in Lava Grey, which is a bit too dark and a little understated for the car. On the whole it looks much better in real life than in photos, as I have heard others say. In piccies the rear looks are large and flat. It's actually reasonably rounded and in proportion with the rest of the car.

The A3 has a very good stance I think. Shoulders rising steadliy to the rear, good sporty slope to the windscreen. Pretty low front valence, so we'll have to be a little careful with speed bumps et al I think.

It was a 2.0 FSI Sport. The 17 inch wheels (standard 5 arm) look just right for the car. The only thing that I don't like about the outside is the wheel arches could have done with a bit more flaring.

Doors clunk solidly as expected (unlike the Z4, which sounded like two sheets of tin knocking together!). Rear electronic release of the boot is great. The boot is huge, with space saver tyre under the cover (no space for a full size one). There is little interference from the wheel arches, and I couldn't see any useful cubby holes etc.

Inside, there is absolutely loads of room! Space for driver and passenger is cavernous, and the rear passengers get ample space as well. Calling it a 5 seater is perhaps stretching it a bit, but there is more than enough for 3 smaller waisted adults! And the larger rear side windows is a good change. The rear no longer feels nearly as clostraphobic. And sufficient legroom in the back for my 6'2" frame as my clone drives!

I think there is too much head room front and rear. They would have cut a few inches and made the car look even more coupe like.

The driving position is reasonably low, and easy (for me) to get comfortable. The gear stick is a good distance away, again perfect for me, and it has a pretty short through. It felt positive and smooth, but that's in a stationary car after all!

The quality of materials used I have a little issue with. Perhaps it's just something to do with seeing the interior for the first time, or the combination of the light grey alcantara and dark interior. But somehow the front felt a bit empty, and the elements did not flow into each other so well.

On the whole, the interior styling is very neat. The centre console nicely set out, and I love those dial nobs for the aircon temperature setting, and the TT- like air vents with the surround that rotates to open and shut the vent.

Storage trays under each front seat is a very welcome touch, which feel very solid. And you will need them, because the glovebox seems tiny.

Visibility out the rear for reversing will be a bit tricky. The pillars are HUGE, and the rear window very Alfa 147 like (from the inside anyway). But how often do you reverse and need to see more than what is directly behind you?

Overall, very nice indeed. It may be a premium price to pay for a "small" hatchback, but it's a million miles away from a standard hatch. A little disappointed about the colour. But at least now I'm down to only two choices - Mauritius Blue or Akoya Silver!

Prices on the windscreen must have been someones lottery numbers, as they bore no resemblance to the official prices! Storage package Â£245!! Light sensor pack Â£710!!!

I asked one of the young ladies what was the deal with the pricing, but she had no idea and said that they were just agency staff, the Audi reps had buggered off at 3pm back to Milton Keynes and they had been given nothing but the original Audi bulletin provided by ScoTTy giving the model prices. The stickers were already in place when they arrived. Nice one Audi UK......again!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for that Karsci, an excellent review indeed. 

Sounds like you were impressed.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've just re-read your review, Karsci, and notice that you appear to have been disappointed with the quality of the interior. :-/

What exactly do you mean. Is it the quality of the materials, the build quality or something intangible such as the general ambience.

Audi usually get 5 star ratings for their interiors and it would be a blow if they have slipped from their normal standard. ???


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm sure it's because the materials are different to what I've seen before. I think they are better than the ones in the old A3. But somehow different from the ones in the A4.

I'm sure the dark blue/black colour of the plastic had something to do with it. Everything felt as solid as ever. Just at first glance, the centre console (especially the transmission tunnel) seemed lacking finish. On the other hand, the seats looked fantastic in alcantara leather.

I'm sure a lighter/softer colour would do the interior fascia etc more justice. It's not like bits were flapping in the wind or anthing! ;D It just seemed a bit weird. Could be just a side effect of all that space. Or a side effect of these antihistamine tablets!!

I do love it. I think it looks terrific. Maybe doesn't have the style of an Alfa or the presence of a Beemer. But it certainly stands out from the crowd and has a more purposeful presence. Nice!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Took another look at the A3 today - I was just in too much of a rush yesterday.

No worries on the quality front. I had a good look/feeeeeel this time, and all is well. What I don't like is the combo of very light leather seats, light transmission tunnel etc and then the dark blue of the dash board, centre console and door/arm rest. It does not look good. Still, got lots of options for interior colours ;D

Did the rear windows open in the old A3? Coz they don't in the new. And there are no cubby holes in the boot, just a few empty spaces under the space wheel cover.

What I found quite surprising is the slope of the car from front to back. You can see the slope of the waistline from the side. But looking at the car from about 5 metres from the front, it looks like it is either braking very heavily or about to pounce on you. Should look pretty good in someone's rear view mirror!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks karsci, I find your comments very useful.

I'm pleased that the interior problem is more of a colour thing, rather than shortcomings in the quality department.

With regards to two tone interiors, I'm not particulary keen on them myself, hence the reason I have gone for all black.

I was at the dealers yesterday and have a confirmed build week of 25, which is mid June, so I should get it by early July. 8)

By the way, there is an article in this weeks Autocar and although I've not had a chance to read it they have awarded it an eight star rating, which is very high for that publication.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

You're very welcome.

Yes. Autocar seems to one of the BMW pro-lobby. I'll take a look.

Last week Autoexpress had a three-way between the A3 TDI, BMW 320td Compact and the Golf GTI TD 150. The A3 won hands down! 

Although it had the least power, the A3 was faster in everyday use and the most refined. The handling of the Golf was seen has seriously lacking compared to the A3. The Beemer was reported as overpriced, and scathing about the lack of goodies in the standard model, which is more expensive that the A3 with SE pack! It's a right old rip off.

Judging from what I heard and seen, you (we!)certainly will not be disappointed.

I'd go back tomorrow for a third look, but that would just be sad!!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Excellent review K. I feel tempted myself! Any of you guys going for the v6?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'm hanging on for the V6, due later this year. However, while the engine sounds tempting, I've not seen much information on it yet and of course there have been no 'on the road' reviews. If it doesn't pan out, the TDI is my next choice.

Karcsi - great review! That z-shaped hand brake is pretty neat too! I agree with you on the interior: the choice of colours can make or break the effect.

And yes, the old A3 does have opening rear windows, on a hinge. Strange that the new one doesn't - although I have to say I've only ever opened mine to let out the water that collects under the window when you've hosed the car down!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The V6 is scheduled for November 2003, however the Audi magazine suggests it will be early 2004 (I guess deliveries).

I hardly noticed the handbrake to begin with! I thought it there would be a lot of play in it because of the kink. But it's pretty solid.

The floor mounted accelerator pedal, I'm not too sure about that. It's not very attractive to look at, but I suppose it's probably more confortable on long journeys as there is more support for your foot. Still, nice touch.

The proper pricelist is now available from the Audi website. Climate control now appears as standard on the SE and Sport in the pricelist as well as the spec info. But they still manage to get R16 tyres on to 17-inch alloys!

http://www.audi.co.uk/downloads/A3_Price_List.pdf


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't know it had a floor mounted accelerator, that'll be different. :-/

I'm pleased to see that Audi are beginning to sort out all their little inconsistencies with regards to the option list, although it is some trick to fit 16" tyres onto 17" wheels. ;D

I notice that the configurator is still lagging behind. Perhaps that is next on the list to sort. :-/


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

> By the way, there is an article in this weeks Autocar and although I've not had a chance to read it they have awarded it an eight star rating, which is very high for that publication.


Read it today. Very complimentary over all - "class leader". But they we're not so happy with the vague steering (that old chestnut - if it aint a Beemer of a Ford...), and said that it was a bit noisy on the go (wind and engine).

As I thought, the rear windows do not open. But I think they got it wrong where they say that bi-xenon lights are an option for Â£590. I thought Audi doesn't offer bi-xenon for it's cars. Only BMW have them, I think.

Nice to see that their 0-60 time for the TDI was 9.2 against the official figure of 9.5! And average mpg 54.1 against 51.4. And with only 1000 miles on the clock.

Roll on September!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I know your holding off until you see Akoya and Mauritius, but you shouldn't have to wait much longer.

All UK dealers are expecting to take delivery of two A3's in good time for next Thursday's official launch and with a bit of luck you may be able to find Akoya and Mauritius examples in your local dealerships.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Audi CS said all dealers should have their cars by Monday. My dealer says 12 June certainly, as they are holding an open evening to launch the car. I will pop in on Saturday on the off chance, and book a test drive.


----------

